

Memories Become Weaker Without Reinforcement - kaa2102
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/17/science/memories-become-weaker-without-reinforcement-study-finds.html?src=twr&smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0

======
codyb
I may not have read the article, but wouldn't this be obvious?

When's the last time you learned someone's name, didn't say it a single time,
then saw them any amount of time later (an hour, a day, a week, a month, a
year) and remembered it with ease?

I learned a lot about memory from a world memory champion Dominic O'Brien and
his keys for long last memories are imagination, location, association, and
finally repetition. To make the initial long lasting memory you use the first
three, and to make it really stick you run through that scene you've created a
week later, a month later, and a few months later. After that, it is very
difficult to forget.

